# Getting an L1 & L2 but Passport expiring in 1 year time



## pilot_marker (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi, need some opinion and help.

Wife's company is relocating us to US, target date is first week of June (next month). Our passports are both expiring exactly 1 year from now which is May 2016. If we will request new passports, we will be needing to fly back to our home country and will take a lot of time and money.

If we use existing passport entering US, and just renew our passports while in the US, will there be some hassles? We know that our L1 and L2 visas will be valid for the next 3 years, but we want to know if we are going to have hard time to update to our new passport details to the US immigration, and update the I-94 cards.

Will it affect our credibility rating to open a bank account or buy a car. 

Thanks to your answers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, if you renew a visa or other document that goes into your passport like that, if the visa is valid past the passport expiration date, you'll need to carry both the old and new passports on entry to the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pilot_marker (Apr 29, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Generally speaking, if you renew a visa or other document that goes into your passport like that, if the visa is valid past the passport expiration date, you'll need to carry both the old and new passports on entry to the US.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the response. The immigration lawyer says if we renew our passport while in the US, we need to update our I-94 card, and the only way to do this is by going outside of US and re-entry. Is that the only way to update I-94 card/record?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a complete non-event. It happens every day of the year. You can renew your passports in the US. Your I-94 will still be valid. As suggested above, keep old and new passport (with your visa) together.

Your ability to buy a car or open a bank account will not be compromised. For a start, your passport is only used for ID. And a month or so after arrival you will have a social security number instead, as well as a driving licence.


----------



## pilot_marker (Apr 29, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> This is a complete non-event. It happens every day of the year. You can renew your passports in the US. Your I-94 will still be valid. As suggested above, keep old and new passport (with your visa) together.
> 
> Your ability to buy a car or open a bank account will not be compromised. For a start, your passport is only used for ID. And a month or so after arrival you will have a social security number instead, as well as a driving licence.


After getting a new passport, should we really exit USA? Why is our immigration lawyer is suggesting that? she claims that its the only way.

What I understand is that the I-94 expiry date will be the same with the expiry date of our the current passports (May 2016).

Can we update I-94 by personally going to Immigration office, and inform them that we have new passport, and please issue us new I-94.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

What's your current I-94 expiration date?


----------



## pilot_marker (Apr 29, 2015)

Bellthorpe said:


> What's your current I-94 expiration date?


We are still to enter US next month. What I know is our I-94 will be valid same date as our passport.

I have seen some cases in when googling, that they have to exit US to update the I-94

Thanks.


----------



## locky2807 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi there
Not sure if passport expiry date has anything to do with I94 date.
For example I last came back into the US on a UK passport in Dec 2013, my L1 visa expired Dec 2014 and my passport expired August 2018. The CBP gave me a I94 expiry date of 2016?
Additionally my sons passport expired while his current visa is still valid. When we come back in he just shows his current unexpired passport and the visa in the expired passport (with corners cut off); never had so much as a comment seems to be normal day to day expectation.
Additionally we had our L1/2 visas extended while we were in the US and they just sent us a new I94 from with revsied date on it.
As always you should be guided by an immigration lawyer but you can do a lot by mail in the US. 
Thanks
Jason


----------



## pilot_marker (Apr 29, 2015)

locky2807 said:


> Hi there
> Not sure if passport expiry date has anything to do with I94 date.
> For example I last came back into the US on a UK passport in Dec 2013, my L1 visa expired Dec 2014 and my passport expired August 2018. The CBP gave me a I94 expiry date of 2016?
> Additionally my sons passport expired while his current visa is still valid. When we come back in he just shows his current unexpired passport and the visa in the expired passport (with corners cut off); never had so much as a comment seems to be normal day to day expectation.
> ...



Thanks for your information. I know this should not be a big deal. I still wonder why our immigration lawyer suggest to go out of US to update the I-94. Surely we can find a way to resolve this. 

Thanks all for the reassurance


----------



## anonymou (3 mo ago)

pilot_marker said:


> Thanks for the response. The immigration lawyer says if we renew our passport while in the US, we need to update our I-94 card, and the only way to do this is by going outside of US and re-entry. Is that the only way to update I-94 card/record?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This is a 7 year old thread. do not expect a response.


----------

